
Twenty-Seventh Amendment to the United States Constitution - js2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty-seventh_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution
======
js2
> The proposed congressional pay amendment was largely forgotten until 1982,
> when Gregory Watson, as a 19-year-old sophomore, wrote in his college term
> paper that the amendment could still be ratified. After his paper had been
> returned with a "C" grade by his professor Sharon Waite because she thought
> it couldn't be done, Watson was motivated to launch a nationwide campaign to
> complete its ratification. The amendment eventually became part of the
> United States Constitution, effective May 5, 1992, completing a record-
> setting ratification period of 202 years, 7 months, and 10 days.

~~~
tango24
I love this story. What's really cool too is that his former professor
submitted a grade change form decades later, to bump his grade up to an "A".
NPR has some great info on the story here:
[https://www.npr.org/2017/05/05/526900818/the-bad-grade-
that-...](https://www.npr.org/2017/05/05/526900818/the-bad-grade-that-changed-
the-u-s-constitution)

